# Magnifique, Black Theme



## C'ountries (9 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous, tout dabord si ce sujet a deja été évoqué je tiens à m'en excuser.
Voila j'ai un petit problème avec la customisation de la barre outils.

Les deux images jointes illustrent ce que je devrais avoir (Noir) et ce que j'ai (Transparent avec la police Blanche), néanmoins je me doutes que la réponse doit être simple comme bonjour.
Je vous remercie les MaC user


----------



## wath68 (9 Novembre 2009)

Une idée, comme ça, en passant :
il me semble me souvenir qu'il faut désactiver la transparence de la barre des menus avant l'installation de thèmes Magnifique.

Ça vient peut-être de là.


----------



## C'ountries (9 Novembre 2009)

Je viens d'essayer via OpaqueMenuBar... Sans résultat merci quand même

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Je viens de le faire en décochant "barre des menus translucide" et tout fonctionne merci


----------



## C'ountries (12 Novembre 2009)

Autre problème néanmoins le menu barre reste different:
Notamment au niveau de l'heure qui reste Noir.


----------

